# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  مرافعه صوت وصوره في تفجيرات الازهر

## محمد محيى الدين

*منقول



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPN-Db0KaCA*

----------


## محمود الجميلى

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم                                                                              مبروك

----------

